
Chika Ofili: 12-year-old Nigerian awarded for making mathematics easy to learn - Ceezy
https://www.pulse.com.gh/bi/lifestyle/chika-ofili-12-year-old-nigerian-awarded-for-making-mathematics-easy-to-learn/w246s09
======
boofgod
this is a nice story

